# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  sparkLAN

## sdd

Ta sparkLAN sthn Ellada ta fernei kanenas?

Kati mou thymizoun merika boxes...

To link enai apo ena Slovakiko site, mallon tha einai Taiwanezika?

http://www.ferimex.com/en/products.php?sparklan

To Wireless Ethernet Adapter kai to Wireless USB Adapter sta metallika koutia tha eixan endiaferon se logikes times...

----------


## papashark

Εάν δεν έχει στήλει κανένας email να ζητήσει τιμοκατάλογο, να ζητήσω εγώ την κυριακή (έτσι κι αλλιώς δευτέρα θα το διαβάσουν)

----------


## dti

Τα SparkLAN είναι κλώνοι της d-link. Κάποια από αυτά τα μοντέλα πρέπει να τα φέρνει το wirelesslan.gr
Ωστόσο την αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα έχει κάποια εταιρεία το ακριβές όνομα της οποίας δεν θυμάμαι τώρα: κάτι σαν wired & wireless, wired & unwired κλπ.
Μας είχαν στείλει τιμοκατάλογο ο οποίος ήταν στα ύψη πέρυσι τα Χριστούγεννα. Είχαμε ζητήσει κάποιες ειδικές προσφορές για τα μέλη μας αλλά οι τιμές τους παρέμειναν ...στο θεό.

----------


## jasonpap

Ζήτησας πριν 2 μέρες και να ο κατάλογος.Έχει αρκετά αξιόπιστες λύσεις και τα client ειναι μάλλον το γνωστό μας 810...Μεγάλη ποικιλία κεραιών και σε λογικές τιμές

----------


## orion

geia xara

eimai katoxos enos sparklan 
kai sigkekrimena autou
http://www.sparklan.com/products_wx1590.htm
to opio einai klonos tou paliou dlink 900 i linksys 810 auto me to atmel chipaki pou epidexete "hackias" gia na paei sta 100mw

kali kataskeui oraio programa diaxirisis (snmp manager) to opio me kapies "hackies" pali exeis perisoteres dinatotites opos tin prosorini alagi tis mac adresas tou AP
dia8etei kai site survey... sta mion tou einai oti de douleuei sosta se client mode me alla AP kai eidika me linux based.
poli 8etiko i timi tou
prosopika to pira apo to wirelesslan.gr


cu

----------


## [email protected]

Καθώς αναζητούσα διάφορα στο google έπεσα πάνω σε ένα ελληνικό site που εμπορεύεται τα προϊόντα SparkLan.
http://www.wiredandwireless.gr
Επίσης διαθέτουν προς πώληση κεραίες οι οποίες είναι μάλλον τύπου panel.

Μήπως θα άξιζε να γίνει μια κρούση απο το AWMN για κάποια χορηγία?


Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## dti

Είχα πάρει με e-mail πέρυσι το Νοέμβριο / Δεκέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά τον τιμοκατάλογο της εταιρείας αλλά οι τιμές ήταν πολύ πιο ακριβές σε σχέση με αντίστοιχα προϊόντα. (Τα sparklan είναι κλώνοι της d-link).

Είχα ζητήσει κάποιες ειδικές τιμές αλλά δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα φαίνεται από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία για κάτι περισσότερο. Ισως δεν πίστευαν στη ραγδαία εξάπλωση του wi-fi στην Ελλάδα...

Πάντως έχω δει διαφημίσεις της wiredandwireless.gr σε διάφορα ξένα sites και εκείνο που πιο πολύ μ' εντυπωσίασε είναι οτι τα ελληνικά τους δεν διαβάζονται! Δεν θα καταλάβαινα οτι πρόκειται για ελληνική διαφήμιση αν δεν έβλεπα ένα τηλέφωνο από 210-2..........
Μα καλά ούτε οι ίδιοι που πληρώνουν δεν βλέπουν τις διαφημίσεις τους;;;

----------


## rentis_city

Δαμιανέ τα codepages σου είναι ρυθμισμένα σωστά? (εννοώ Regional Settings και τα ρέστα  ::  )

----------


## dti

Ναι μια χαρά είναι τα regional settings. Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχω και στο PC στη δουλειά μου, τα settings του οποίου είναι ρυθμισμένα από άλλον (admin) και είναι σίγουρα σωστά.

----------

